# Best way to introduce Kittens to Dogs



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi, I have 2 9week old Kittens, And ive had them since SUnday, They have been kept away from my dogs in a seperate room, The couple i got them off both worked and i think the kittens must be used to a quiet house as they are quite timid, the first day they didnt come out from under the sofa, and although they are now out and playing they still shy away from me, and when i pick them up they try t get down..
I thought it best to let the kittens get used to me and my human family before meeting the dogs
I let my calmest dog in room with them, she made no attempt to meet kits and they hissed and spat at her!.. They calmed down quickly and carried on playing..
My other dogs have seen the kittens and are curious about them.. but as i have 3 dogs which are staffy sized, they are huge compared to the kits!
I dont know whether its better to move the kits to a more busy area of the house and monitor the dogs, Or to carry on as i am where i take one dog at a time into the quieter room.. 
I dont want the kits to get too used to the quiet, but i dont want to scare the life out of them!...
Apologies for long post, im not used to having Kittens so im not sure what to do for the best!


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

may sond creul what am going to say, bt when i got my kitten at 7 weeks old, i had a rottweiler and i din't know what he would be like with the kitten.
i took the kitten home opened the door and flung the kitten in, the dog just ran at it knocked it across the room and now they are the best of friends.
you have just got to let them get on with it and if it seems to be getting a taj rough, then just seprate them.
sounds like a dodgy way of doing it, but thats what worked for me.
mark


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

do u have a dog cage or basket u could put the kittens in so the dogs can 
see them but not get at them.


----------



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

Well they have a small cat carrier.. The dogs have 'met' the kits, im just wondering which way is best, to get all new experiences bad and good over with at once.. or to do it slowly...The dogs have been in the same rom as kits, but the kits hid, and hissed and the dogs were charging around sniffing,

And the kits are really timid


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

doherty-666 said:


> may sond creul what am going to say, bt when i got my kitten at 7 weeks old, i had a rottweiler and i din't know what he would be like with the kitten.
> i took the kitten home opened the door and flung the kitten in, the dog just ran at it knocked it across the room and now they are the best of friends.
> you have just got to let them get on with it and if it seems to be getting a taj rough, then just seprate them.
> sounds like a dodgy way of doing it, but thats what worked for me.
> mark


 That has to take first prize for being the worst bit of advice ever:gasp:
shame on you for getting a 7 week old kitten. It must have been terrified by your callous and cruel actions.:bash:

What would have happened if the dog had killed the kitten? Why are the RSPCA bothering me when there are people like you in the world?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

doherty-666 said:


> may sond creul what am going to say, bt when i got my kitten at 7 weeks old, i had a rottweiler and i din't know what he would be like with the kitten.
> i took the kitten home opened the door and flung the kitten in, the dog just ran at it knocked it across the room and now they are the best of friends.
> you have just got to let them get on with it and if it seems to be getting a taj rough, then just seprate them.
> sounds like a dodgy way of doing it, but thats what worked for me.
> mark


You've got to be joking? I can't believe anyone would do such a stupid thing?

What if the rottie had grabbed it - he could have killed it with one bite, poor little kitten! And I can't believe you are handing that out as advice! Sorry but that deserves an award for dickhead of the week!

A crate or small cage is a good idea to let the dogs see the kitten and the kitten see the dogs in safety. When we brought our first cat home he was older (9 weeks is too young to leave the mother quite honestly) and had been brought up in a houseful of GSDs and English Mastiffs, but he growled at our dog for almost a week. We kept him in our bedroom over night and when we were out at work and then when we were there to supervise we brought them both into the living room. The kitten sat on the back of the setttee glaring and spitting at the dog for the best part of a week and then they settled down together and became best mates. So much so that the cat came on the dog's walks with us most days.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

doherty-666 said:


> may sond creul what am going to say, bt when i got my kitten at 7 weeks old, i had a rottweiler and i din't know what he would be like with the kitten.
> i took the kitten home opened the door and flung the kitten in, the dog just ran at it knocked it across the room and now they are the best of friends.
> you have just got to let them get on with it and if it seems to be getting a taj rough, then just seprate them.
> sounds like a dodgy way of doing it, but thats what worked for me.
> mark



OMFG!!!! I could say what I think of your "advice" but it would most likely get me an infraction :censor:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

doherty-666 said:


> may sond creul what am going to say, bt when i got my kitten at 7 weeks old, i had a rottweiler and i din't know what he would be like with the kitten.
> i took the kitten home opened the door and flung the kitten in, the dog just ran at it knocked it across the room and now they are the best of friends.
> you have just got to let them get on with it and if it seems to be getting a taj rough, then just seprate them.
> sounds like a dodgy way of doing it, but thats what worked for me.
> mark


 
Why would you think that's even remotely appropriate advice?!? You had no idea how your LARGE dog would react, but you just threw the kitten to it?!? :censor:


----------



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

Ok well i tried, the cat carrier, and it definately helped the kittens to feel secure, All 3 dogs went up sniffing, and the kits were hissing, however im not liking the way one of my dogs was looking at them, If these kittens were more confident, or if they had been brought up with dogs then this problem wouldnt exist im sure..
Is there anyway i could help their confidence levels, i mean when iwalk in the room they run, and hide for a while and i have to coax them out.. 
As i have Staffs i know that if he was to bite, then he would kill, and i dont want anyone to get hurt.. I would never just let them get on with it..
I know im probably just panicking as ive only had the little darlins for 3 days!!


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

right i dont want to start a massive row over this, but i was in the room with my dog and cat and the cat after getting knocked across the room, was perfectly fine and not harmed at all.
my dog would never harm a hair on anything, my dog dog dint realise what the kitten was and he neverd botherd opening his mouth not one bit.
he is a dossile as they come for a rotty.
after that day my cat and dog got on like a house on fire and in the end the cat was the domming one out the both of them.
i know my advice seemed wrong, but i was only saying that this is the way i tried it and it worked for me.
im sorry for evening mentioning it.
glad you have found a way for the kittens and dog to get a long, my way dont seem right when you think about it, but whats done is done now.
mark


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well I have to say that I'm not surprised - presumably you 'throw' toys for him like most dog owners do?? 

Unfortunately, the socialisation age for kittens is 5-10 weeks (unlike dogs which is 8-12 weeks) and if they aren't socialised during that time, then a lot never really get socialised, so it's the breeder's job to ensure kittens are socialised and bomb proof before they leave their home and it appears that your breeders haven't! 

I've brought 4 kittens into this house. The first one was brought up with GSDs & English Mastiffs and it took him a week to get used to the dog. The next one and the one after came from the same household and the owner's mother had a dog which was at the house on a regular basis and the first kitten took about 5 days and the second about 4 to get used to the dog. The last one had never seen a dog, but she walked into the house and straight to the dog and absolutely fell in love with him, so there's no hard and fast rule about how long it will take.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive just read the thread from the beginning and all I can say is Im *GOBSMACKED*. Who in their right mind would throw a tiny kitten in with any dog let alone a large one
I always start by putting the kitten in the bedroom then open the door, I have a permanant child gate at the bottom of the stairs so the kitten can observe the dogs but they cant get to it. Eventually the kittens curiosity gets the better of it and it wanders downstairs. I probably spend 48 hours telling the dogs to leave until they get bored then the kitten can move about without being followed.
If you are at all worried borrow a dog crate and set it up with a bed litter tray food water and toys so your dogs can meet the kittens through the bars. Good luck Im sure they will be fine. Just make sure you never leave them alone together while they are small


----------



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Ive just read the thread from the beginning and all I can say is Im *GOBSMACKED*. Who in their right mind would throw a tiny kitten in with any dog let alone a large one
> I always start by putting the kitten in the bedroom then open the door, I have a permanant child gate at the bottom of the stairs so the kitten can observe the dogs but they cant get to it. Eventually the kittens curiosity gets the better of it and it wanders downstairs. I probably spend 48 hours telling the dogs to leave until they get bored then the kitten can move about without being followed.
> If you are at all worried borrow a dog crate and set it up with a bed litter tray food water and toys so your dogs can meet the kittens through the bars. Good luck Im sure they will be fine. Just make sure you never leave them alone together while they are small


I have tried a couple of times today, ANd i will try loads of times tomorrow, I thought little and often, baby gate sounds good , but one of my dogs leaps.. and would easiely clear it!
They seemed to be a lot calmer when they were in their carrier, so i will keep on.. 
Thanks for all replies...


----------

